# How to make eat?



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi guys...

Beamer still will not eat his food since his vet visit yesterday afternoon. And has onyl taken a few licks of water. How do I get this guy to eat?!?!?:frusty: 
I even put cheese on top of his kibble!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I think there is a thread out there about this. A few people suggested liver powder, baby food, etc.

With Houston I had to add a teaspoon of Caesar wet food and chicken broth. That did the trick. I also ended up changing his food. He didn't seem to like the food that I bought that he was eating at the breeder's house.

Good luck. Welcome to the world of picky Havanese. LOL


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Havanese can be sooo picky....sigh. What are you feeding Beamer?

Bugsy is on another one of his "I am not going to eat" little stages. He has decided that home made chicken soup is soooo yesterday, so he is not eating much. And I've decided that I am soooo over him being picky. The end reasult, he eats what he eat and I take what's left away and only feed him again next feeding. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

People have tried adding cottage cheese or scrambled egg. What worked for us was to moisten the food with some warm water and stir. We call it "stew"--it forms a sort of gravy.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

This isn't what you are suppost to do, but when Sam did the same thing, he would eat if I fed him piece by piece by hand. They say they won't starve themselves, but they are to tiny I felt better if I could get a few kibbles into him. Make sure he is drinking. Dehydration can happen very quickly. Good luck.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, he is drinking. After his morning potty he was gulping down water big time.. he had not drank any water since before we went to the vet yesterday afternoon. So i was happy about that.

I already do moisten his kibble with warm water.. He ate well yesterday before the vet... but today no way... i gave him a few treats and he ate those without concern. lol

I will try the Ceaser wet food and see if a bit of that helps. Should i stir it in with the kibble? or just put it on top?

Thanks!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> This isn't what you are suppost to do, but when Sam did the same thing, he would eat if I fed him piece by piece by hand.


Debbie, you are so bold. What a good Mommy. :first: And I am bad :evil: , because I took Houston's food away because he was driving me nuts eating it piece by piece. LOL Too funny.

You probably did it too while holding the camera in the other hand so you can take some great photos as usual. LOL


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't help too much with picky eaters as Brady will eat almost anything! I do add boiled chicken to his food and mix it in and he loves it! His breeder used to add the chicken and some baby food for the pups to get it to all stick together. I would try to mix some things in with it and see if it helps. Good luck.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Freeway, have you tried filet mignon? just kidding, save that for when you are at wits end. I too fed jasper by hand and sometime mixed in a little wet food with his kibble bowl (evangers 100% buffallo did the trick here- turned his nose up at little ceasars) Also I found, he would eat anything even the kibble he wouldn't eat 2 seonds ago if it was for a reward. Jasper sit! handful of kibble. I got this great pouch from pet staged that was attatched to a ball, I would fill the pour with kibble and a few special treats tuck the ball in real tight and make him work for it. I often used this when I had to leave for a few hours. 

But the best thing ultimately for Jasper's finickyness was another dog. Cash's "eat anything" competition makes Jasper eat his food now- Grant it, I still doctor the back to basic Kibble with a cooked raw medallion from Natures Variety. good luck, and the thing having two dogs tought me was = don't worry too much ---they will eat if they are hungry.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Rita said:


> Debbie,
> You probably did it too while holding the camera in the other hand so you can take some great photos as usual. LOL


Why didn't I think of that.LOLOLOLound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ceaser wet worked for me! Its the only thing she would eat for the first few weeks here.

Someone told me its like feeding them cake though! lol, So we only give it to her periodically now.

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Beamer is probably having a little "puppy shot" reaction from yesterday. Some pups really have a hard time of it and don't feel too well for a day or two. A little boiled chicken worked wonders for our previous dog when she was very ill and wouldn't eat. I still use boiled chicken for rewards with Maddie at obedience class, and she'll do anything for it. :biggrin1: I bet Beamer starts to eat in the next day or so. If all else fails, you can get Nutri-Cal (I got it from my vet) which is a gel like substance that you just put on your finger and wipe it in their mouth. Its full of vitamins and calories and is supposed to taste good. A little of that goes a long way.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan was very finicky when we first got him,but I think it was the dog food.Then he got sick and was put on boiled chicken and rice and he was eating more.Once I switched to Merrick Puppy Plate he started gobbling it up.
He LOVES his food and anything else he can put get his paws on,LOL!
He already knows to sit on my youngest daughters chair at dinner time,since she is not a very tidy eater and always "accidentally" drops something on the floor.
I know you have gotten lots of suggestions,how about trying some chicken broth on his kibble?
Good Luck to you!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one! What finally worked for me was baking a small chicken breast, cutting it into very small pieces and mixing it with his dry Orijen kibble. He gobbles it up.:whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, i crumbled.. i just got him some chicken broth and ceasers wet chicken food and mixed it in with his kibbles.. He mostly ate the soup and ceasers and not much kibble.. buts its a start!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*how long?*

:ear: Stupid question here:

I give him a bowl of kibble mixed with warm water or whatever and he only eats a portion of it, can I put it away and offer it to him for his next meal? Should it go in fridge? or leav it outside ok? Ziplock bag for freshness?? HELP!!

Yeahhhhhhh.. i NEVER thought i'd be asking these sorts of questions!:frusty:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Ryan, I was told by my breeder that I could save it for the next meal, but that I should refrigerate it. So, I would simply put plastic wrap on his bowl and put it in the fridge.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> Ryan, I was told by my breeder that I could save it for the next meal, but that I should refrigerate it. So, I would simply put plastic wrap on his bowl and put it in the fridge.


You may want to warm up the food in the microwave for a few seconds so it is not so cold.


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

Each one is different it seems on eating. When we first picked up Derian, I thought he was going to starve to death as he would nibble a few pieces of food and off to play.

I decided to just leave the bowl of food out, with his water and noticed after playing, he would always run back and eat a few more bites. I just decided not to worry about it as long as he was active and not losing weight.

Main thing is just keep an eye on their activity level and weight. With a real problem eater, I would tend to keep the bowl out during the day with access to it.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks all for thehelp on this topic. Beamer is now eating pretty good. I switched his food toa different brand and put a little chicken broth in with it. He seems to enjoy!

Takes him usually 5-10 mins to eat the serving. I think I've only seen him wolf down a serving in under 1 minute just once! lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I will take him a while to get adjusted to everything. It is all so new for him. Any word on Mango? I have not been on too much lately, so busy, so I might have missed something.
Laurie


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Mango is going to a specialist on Monday! I will know after that hopefully what will happen to the poor little guy! I'm still hopeful! 

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I really dont know much about murmers but if he still has it, will you still be able to get him?? What is the prognosis on something like that?
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryan, just wanted you to know we are all thinking about Mango for Monday!! Hope we all get to hear some great news - keep is posted.
Laurie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Ryan, just wanted you to know we are all thinking about Mango for Monday!! Hope we all get to hear some great news - keep is posted.
> Laurie


:hug: Good luck Mango and Ryan:grouphug:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Just Add Water? 

Capote picks at his food all day..never eats it all..sometimes one bowl will last him 2 days. 

...Unless I add warm water. Something about warm water mixed in making a gravy, and he devours it in a couple seconds.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Mango is not oging to his Monday apt. now and will be going to another, BETTER specialist on Saturday instead. I think its for the best. 1 more week and I will know whats going on with the little guy... hmmmmmmm


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Ryan I would reccomend putting some Eggs on his food. Radar goes nuts for the Eggs and he gobbles them up. Sprinkle some Eggs and I think that might solve the problem. Plus it's good for them.

Let me know what the outcome is Please.

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cant beleive you have to wait ANOTHER week:frusty: :jaw: It must be drivning you a little crazy to have to wait, but if it is a better specialist, then it will be worth it! I suspect you are a little busy with Beamer now so hopefully it will preoccupy you until next week!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Good eating*

Ok, I just found the BEST way to get your Hav to eat. 100% proven!!!!!!

Yesterday while giving Beamer dinner, he was being his usual self and wanted no part of his dinner. Even tried to hand feed him and he didnt want it. Usually this works pretty well with Beamer..

Well I went to pick up the bowl and take it away, and it slipped right out of my hand and SPLAT all over the floor! Beamer ran to it and gobbled it up like it was going out of style!! Never seen him eat so quick before?!!?

So there you have it... next time your Hav sticks his nose up at a meal, just dump it on the floor! I'm sure it'lll work for all!! hahah


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I have to tell you that Beamer is not alone in this.  
Bugsy is a very picky eater and will walk away from his food, no matter what is added. But, as soon as I start dropping food on the floor (a little at a time) it's like I am giving him something else entirely. We do know that Havs are picky eaters. lol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This tactic of putting it on the floor only worked for a few weeks. Now, she'll just glare at me if I do this! She is being SOOO picky lately! I even had an order of Merrick canned food come in today and she flipped her nose up at the Thanksgiving dinner one! WHAT!? $28 more dollars down the drain!







Atleast they offered FREE shipping! lol

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara,

You just have to get real crative with the way you drop the food.  It sometimes takes several tries to get Bugsy to eat and I have to take the food away and them bring him to it again. I know it's crazy, but I want him to eat and be done with it. Of course hubby says that I am crazy to do, and to just let him not eat and pick up the food in about 10 minutes. Then offer him the food next time and soon. I did this with my large dogs, but I just can't bring myself to do it with Bugs. Yep, he's got me permanently wrapped around his little paw!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i know this might sound silly but sometimes with my pup, whose a picky eater, i will put his water in a glass or his food in a different bowl. something about a new dish seems to trigger soemthing and he will eat or drink.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I used to do the same thing with my little "liver" Havanese, Panda. Liver failure dogs are notorious picky eaters. Often, if I put her food in a different bowl or especially on a flat plate, she'd eat it. I also tried feeding her in different rooms. That would often do the trick. I'm lucky that Maddie is like a vacuum cleaner and will eat anything (including what I don't want her to eat!). :hungry: But I've certainly been through that picky eating with other dogs.:frusty:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree - another dog does works wonders . We do not have any picky dog food issues anymore .
I think there is more than one thread on this as this is a common problem that you go through with this breed .
Interesting I never had it with Asta he was a good little eater except when he was sick . He was a grazer however . Now I fed twice a day and no food is ever left out .. I feed them like I fed my shorthair and it works fine ..
Do not feel gulity about picking up the food that is what I was told to do when Cosmo was so-oo picky . The vet said give him 15 minutes then pick it up and he can wait until the next meal . Water is important it should always be available .
When Cosmo has a tipsy tummy I give him chicken breast chopped and white rice mixed with natural chicken broth .
Might want to try that - maybe he has a tipsy tummy or some anxiety from the vet visit .. 
I cannot tell you how many kids of food I tried when Cosmo was a puppy .. Now I stick to home cooked chicken soup , Dr Harveys and Paul Newmans ..
After the recall I limited their choices .. I did add egg and real salmon on occasion and they both liked that /as a treat .
Once or twice a week I add a good quality yogurt ..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gosh, I hope her liver is okay. I'm doing a full blood/liver panel on her in a few weeks before we get her spayed, so I'll know for sure.

I've been joking around that she's "anorexic"......which is funny around my house, because people have accused me of being anorexic. ound: Of course, I'm not, I have a bladder disease that keeps me skinny, and of course I don't give people my medical history when I meet them...so people always jump to the worst possible conclusion. *sigh*

I did manage to get her to eat 2 bites of a hot dog today. I notice she's loosing alot of puppy teeth, so maybe her mouth is just bothering her?

I worry about her like I do my human children... :kiss:

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Kara- I'm sure she doesn't have liver disease! Havanese are *known* picky eaters! If you've read The Havanese, it mentions it. I think most Havanese are picky eaters. Its just the nature of the breed. I was just saying that liver disease dogs are *the most* picky eaters (way beyond just refusing a meal or two). They'll go without eating for days and often require syringe feeding. They won't touch any food whatsoever. So if trying a different plate, bowl or different room works for them, it might work for the simple picky eater.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I know she would NOT turn down ice cream or peanut butter under ANY circumstances whatsoever. She did eat a few bites of hot dog and cheese treats today, so maybe its just the heat or teething...or a combination thereof?

Liver disease must be terrible for a dog  But I will be relieved after her liver panel in a few weeks. I guess it helps them determine if the anesthesia will harm them or not.

Kara


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am so at my wits' end today with Benji's picky food habits. But reading all the posts and seeing a bit of Benji in each of them, it feels good that I am not alone in battling this frustrating "I am not going to eat today" or " I will eat if I like the menu" days. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer ONLY ate hia full lunch today. A bit of breakfast and dinner. He was so into his lunch I gave him extra.... BUT he only ate it out of my hand. After half was gone i put the bowl to his mouth and he looks over at me like 'are you insane?? Put the food in your hand then i will eat it"
hhahahahahahah


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

tee hee. I am laughing with you all- not at you. It is so funny that we have discovered the sames things--- Cash will eat anything if he hungry--- but Jasper ---When jasper was between 5 months and a year he had a total distrust of his Food bowl--- it was really funny to watch- I could put something really delicious like steak in there--- and he would stand as far back from the bowl as possible his legs stretched back his head and neck stretched forward- He would stay that way til he nibbled the steak. I too at that time discovered the floor method and flat plates... again, I hope those HSD people are working to eliminate the finicky gene:frusty:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We're lucky. We have a secret weapon. Our Emmy-Ch. Starborn's Imagine Me. I didn't come up with all the names. Ime will inhale her food and several of the others in short order so she has to eat in her crate. She will eat corn on the cob in rows and if you lower a string of spaghetti into her mouth it's the funniest thing. Her mouth chomps faster than a Piranha and you can't lower it too fast. It puts anyone in stitches. 

Ime eats toys and has to be limited with bones as they don't last long. She has a cast iron stomach. I caught her eating a ball last week. Everything came out okay.

If we have one who decides they want to be picky all I have to do is go over to Ime's crate and say," I'm gonna let Ime out.", and they usually start eating. If they don't their food gets picked up and they always eat the next meal.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Tom,

That's so cute! Ime sounds like a blast!!

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tom, that is so cute. Your posts seem so serious a lot of the time- I was sure your dogs got nothing but the Fromms.  It's nice to see that such a wonderful breeder of dogs also has some finicky eaters and let's (at least one of their) dogs eat an ear of corn and spaghetti. Way to go Ime!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They all get chicken and other meats we cook sometimes for variety once in a while. Also every one loves carrots cooked with a roast. Their main diet is still Fromm but they do get some variety with other stuff that's healthy for them. Ime is sometimes allowed to eat for entertainment.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tom,

Ime sounds like a blast, I would just love to see her eat.  My Romeo is just like her, he'll pretty much eat anything that can't outrun him.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, i put some yogurt on Beamers food tonight and he wolfed it down in about 2 mins flat.. His fastest record to date!

The yogurt was vanilla flavor.. I thought it was natural (plain) but i was wrong.. does it matter that it was flavored????????????????

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

not to burst your bubble Ryan- just wait til Beamer starts licking off the yogurt and dropping the pieces of kibble in the floor next to the bowl. The worry of the flavored yogurt is the sugar but you probably didn't use that much. When Jasper was going through his horrible eating stage our Vet Tech suggested stoneyhill farm french vanilla  I think those things like nutracal that they give to very sick animals to get them to eat have a lot of sugar in them too. My vet also said try cat food --it's higher in protein - cat food didn't work for Jas- but they both still love yogurt even the plain. The best thing for my finicky Hav was getting another HAV. The competition really works.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I used to have a picky Havanese, then I found a new food...It is a dehydrated food that you add hot water to. It is called the honest kitchen...www.thehonestkitchen.com
I feed them salmon and rice kibble and then add a couple of spoonfulls of Preference on top. It make kinda a kibble soup. Good Luck with the diet!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

So true, Missy!

Gucci has mastered eating things ON the kibble, but not the kibble itself! ound:

She only ate yogurt the first few times, and then she quit liking it, as with so many things  I think I'll try freezing the yogurt next, or buying it that way, once I figure out which frozen variety is healthiest, she loves anything frozen.

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have 2 picky eaters and 1 that eats everything. It took me a long time to find something they all like. I am feding Primal Beef raw diet and they love it!
They liked Steve's Real food better, but it was impossible to get in my area. It might be worth a try. I was also hand feeding, but not any more!


----------



## Asia's mommy (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm SO glad to hear that it is a trait of havanese to be picky!!! I have such a hard time getting Asia to eat! Some times I think to my self... she has to be starving, she hasn't eaten all day. So this thread was a huge help to me!!! thank you all! Jessi


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok.. So Beamer is STILL a VERY picky eater. Maybe I'm just making him worse by always offering him other foods in with his kibble when he gives us a hard time.... He just will not eat any kibble if nothing is added..

Sometimes he just eat around the kibble and takes the good stuff.. very rarely will he eat a full mean of kibble...

Should I stop adding stuff to it and see what happends? Will he eventually eat the kibble out of hunger?? 
HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

Well, you are at the fork in the road! You have two choices, to cater to him and make special foods (like some of us do)

OR..

Just leave the kibble til' he gets hungry enough to eat it and realizes that the kibble is ALL HE GETS.

If he knows there is something better available, he'll just hold out for that (Guccho does this)

Its really up to you 

Kara


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

it makes me happy to hear other havs are picky eaters! my pup when he won't eat for a couple of days, i boil chicken breast, cut it up into tiny pieces and mix it inwith plain white rice. let it cool and then serve it up. he should gulp it up! i give this to my have when he's beena little out of sorts, not eating, he also likes his soft food from the can but you have to be careful not to give him too much food at once. there little bellys need to adjust from empty to full and just give hima little every 10 minutes vs. all at once. hope this helps. sometimes when we over fret i think it makes it worse but it's so hard not to cuz you want them to eat and not starve! hope this helps!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico has just gotten picky in the last couple weeks. I've started sampling other kibbles to see if I can find one he likes better. I've also been putting a little bit of chicken or beef (leftover from our meals) or grated cheese in with his kibble. He eats that no problem. I've pretty much come to believe what Kara said - you have to go one route or the other. I'm willing to toss a few convenient goodies into the bowl with the kibble, but I don't have the time or inclination to start making special meals for him. I know that Nico, when hungry, will eat the kibble because I've seen it happen. He may not eat it every single day, but he will eat. And even on the days when he doesn't eat his kibble, he'll get some jerky or some biscuits, so he isn't going to starve. My friends' dogs are all vacuum cleaners and garbage disposals, so none of them can believe how picky Nico is.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I guess I must be very lucky, none of my guys have ever been fussy. Especially since they have no choice of diets - but even when they are sick and spoiled with chicken, rice, etc, they gobble it up. I have heard that unlike cats, a dog will NEVER starve itself, so I have to assume that if you dont want to constantly try new things in an attempt to get them to eat, then eventually they will eat what you give them. 
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I have heard that unlike cats, a dog will NEVER starve itself, Laurie


LOL! The person that says that needs to MEET Gucci! ound: When I would offer her "kibble" and order the kids not to give scraps at the dinner table, she would sulk and just decide "not to eat". I have seen her go 2 days without eating, and that is just stubborn-ness, she was not sick, or acting sick.

I recently made a turkey dish that she won't eat. I think she doesn't like it because it is ground turkey and not diced turkey?! so she holds out because she knows I have the sirloin stuff for her in the fridge. It's crazy!

My friends and even our trainer cannot believe how picky she is! I have even had her turn down cheese, chicken, turkey.....you name it.

But she's steadily gaining weight, so I have to assume she is getting enough nutrition. I really hope she likes the supplement I got her, that'll ease my mind some.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You are such an enabler!! haha = I dont even treat my kids that well!! sirloin?????????? Man, If I can die and come back as Gucci!!!:biggrin1: 
But honestly, I really did read that somewhere, once she is hungry , she will eat whatever. When I read that I thought about all the stray pups on the streets that eat "anything" to survive. My guys eat well enough that they could probably miss about 4-5 days without food & be fine!! What I read is that they can live without the food, but not 24 hours without water. 
Laurie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Me too! In another life I do want to come back as Gucci 

Just kidding. Oreo does go through his phases too, and I will hold off. By 1 day and a half of not eating, that is the longest he has gone, he will gobble up his kibble even when its plain. His pickyness starts when he has been offered things like cheese and extra things my hubby has given him. I only leave his food down for 30mins, and if he doesn't eat he sees me take it away. I don't believe he will starve himself, so I don't worry unless its all accompanied by loose BM's and/or vomiting. But I always have fresh water available at all times now that he is potty trained.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Helen, how good did it feel to say "now that Oreo is potty trained??" But I wasnt kidding, I DO want to come back as Gucci, ya know, Chanel stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I had the same problem with Fred & Bella. I finally found a food they all eat, but Bella is still a bit finicky and will refuse food some of the time. I can not bare to see her starve, so I free feed dry food and in the evening feed the following:
Primal raw beef sprinkled with american cheese, soft boiled egg, natural balance turkey roll, grizzly salmon oil and sometimes Archeotype freeze dried. It is quite the task getting her to eat. She need to eat alone in the bathroom and sometimes insists on me hand feeding her. 

If I add all this to the food she rarely refuses it. If I forget one ingredient, she goes on a HUNGER STRIKE!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

maybe you are giving her too many choices. i know when i fuss over my pup to eat, he doesn't eat. when i picked up his food and put it down in themorning and in the eveing, his appetie sparked up and he ate. maybe he figured he better eat since the food wasn't always available. also, walking them works up an appetite. i know with my dog he has a sensative tummy and beef allergies so he gets his kibble, and 2 different kinds of treats, well 3 if you count the special one he gets only when i leave the house. the vet said to keep it simple and, yes, your dog won't starve. they will eat when they are hungry enough.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL.....ound: 


Okay, I am probably an enabler. I admit.

Hey, but the diced sirloin was on sale at Harris Teeter (pre-diced) because nobody was making fondue that week! ound: So, ummm...yeah

My family gets plenty to eat, too...even steak, though my husband cooks it! I tend to make alot of pastas for them  Funny thing is, I don't really even LIKE cooking. But, I'm a total pushover! hah.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, you are funny!! We do get steak every so often too - but I on the other hand LOVE to cook. I try at least 4 different recipes a week! If I fed those to my pups I would have to put them on diets all the time!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

If she actually ATE 3 meals a day.....or 2 for that matter, she probably would be ROUND. ound: 

But I'm happy with once a day. That's a good day!

Like today, she skipped brunch, but ate dinner. Tomorrow, she will probably eat brunch and pass on dinner.

She's eating disordered.ound: 

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My guys get kibble in the morning and they eat it thought out the day, sometimes they clean the bowls and other days they leave some. 

Poor guys, I must be mistreating them. Don't tell them they don't know any different.:spy: 

They get alittle bit of cheese everyday when I give Preston his medicine.

And they love sweet potatoes for treats.

I make my kids eat veggies too, I'm a meanie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Laurie, it DOES feel good to say that. It was a long haul, but that is another thread..:focus: 

Tonight I felt like being generous and I fed Oreo Brown basmati rice with cooked carrots and celery in his kibble - he 'wolfed' that down.:biggrin1: Now, I will see if he even touches his food in the morning.... ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick has yet to go through his picky stage, so I guess I'm lucky in that. However, if you ask me as of now I wouldn't add anything to his food since I feel that then he will expect it and I want him to be able to eat dry kibble if that's all I have. My sister has always said that I am NOT a pushover, and I'm really not.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I feel like you do, Lina. I want Biscuit to eat his kibble. Period. Sometimes I'll cave, and add a bit of broth or a bit of chicken or a sprinkle of cheese, but usually I expect him to eat his kibble. Most of the time he will, and if not, then he always does at the next meal. 

When we travel and he's left at the dogsitter's, she tells me all the dogs WOLF down every meal, as a pack, and are NEVER picky about whatever kibble she's feeding them. Interesting!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree too. I feel if I keep adding different foods, he'll expect them every time. When he's hungry, he'll eat what's offered.

I never did that with my kids either. Mean mom.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I guess I am another pushover, lol. Bugsy keeps going through these eat/won't eat stages. For most of the six weeks we were in So. California he was a really great eater, gobbled up all his food. Towards the end he became a bit picky and now that we are back home he is on a modified hunger strike. On Sunday night he even turned down chicken and rice. Yesterday he had one good meal, but that's it!!! And no he is not sick, actually he is very happy and active. I can't wait for this not-eating stage to pass!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi was a very picky eater. Lately he has been expanding his palate. And I have figured out why the day he decided he wanted my cookie. The dogs stay home with my Mom most days, and I guess she has been giving them food that I will not - like cookies. 

I don't mind when she gives them chicken from her Chinese Chicken Rice Soup, but not cookies. :frusty: They love steak and lamb chops, also.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, I bought some 'Vita Gravy' I found at Pet Smart... Its a gravy u put in the dry food, but I can see Beamer just licking the gravy off all the kibbles.. Dinner time tonight should be interesting.. lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryan, that is too funny, just like a kid licking the butter off of bread but not eating the bread. Hopefully he will do better tonight.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL...so true!

If Gucci can get melted cheese off of kibble, gravy should be a breeze!

Reminds me of a few weeks ago when I took the kids to the pancake house. I had to ask one of them if they were going to eat any pancake with their SYRUP. UGH. ound: And lecture them about developing diabetes! lol

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok! So Beamer was not impressed in the least with the gravy.. hahaha
If anything, he ate less than normal..lol
Maybe I need to get some samples of other kibbles... this is rediculous!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Something else you can try is to let him miss a couple of meals. Put his food down for about 10 - 20 minutes and then pick it up. He will only miss a couple of meals before he starts eating again. Dogs are like kids, they will eat when they are hungry. You can also try taking them for a good walk before wait 30 minutes and then try to feed them. It is kinda the working for their food theory. I quite trying to accomidate my dogs food choices a long time ago...after I threw out about 3 bags of food because they would not eat it I chose the best food I can afford and that is what I give them. THey might miss a few meals but they will get the point.
Erin


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I try shredded Carrots in Radar's food. He really likes it but I have to really get the Carrots in the food good or else he eats the Carrots and leaves the rest in the bowl. I might sometimes put some cheese in there as well but we have seemed to stick with the Caesar's but if we put to much in there Radar get's the runs so we cut back to 1/4 of the package per meal.

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Well just got back from the cottage and Beamer was being so pickey it was making me nuts!!!!!!!!! He ate only a few peices of kibble the entire long weekend! He only wanted real people food.. which i gave him some of ofcourse because im so weak..lol.. and he also decided he does not like chicken liver anymore.. lol

Funny thing is, we got back tonight and i gave him a bowl of wet kibble and he ate it in about 2 minutes.. lol

Maybe he just does not enjoy kibble in the cottage environment? I dont get it..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How cute 

Well, Melissa just started a forum for home-cooking dog food  hehe! Umm, generally if they know there is something better than 'their' food and you will give it to them if they fuss enough, they will keep fussing for the good stuff.

When we were out of town, I noticed she didn't eat as much as usual, but she seemed to be fine, just when I would begin to really panick that she wasn't eating, she would eat a bowl down, and then the cycle would start over again. She still will sometimes go all day without eating her food. *sigh*

Did you keep his pillow's fluffed?

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

When we were at the shows last week I picked up several sample packs of the Nutro & Pro Plan dog foods that were a variety of Smarty’s brands. I opened one in the den and one in my office. I offered these as treats and she turned up her nose at them. I left one pack on my desk and the other in the window seat of the den. Sunday she “found” the one in the den and ate the whole bag. Yesterday while I was at my desk, I noticed her being very sneaky. Again she ate the entire sample bag of kibble. 

Once she has eaten it she it she runs through the house with the bag, very proud of herself like “look what I found”. 

I’m hiding another this evening to see if this is the solution to my getting her to eat dry kibble.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Just lately I've been adding a little chicken broth to Havee's kibble and he's been loving it! That's today though--who knows what tomorrow will bring!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm still in California right now but my mom is at work so I have the house to myself (well, me, Kubrick and the two cats ) so I decided to catch up on my favorite forum!  I just wanted to comment that Kubrick has not been eating even half as well here as he does at home. He is always worried about where I am and even if I am standing next to his bowl, he starts to look out the window and listens to the neighbors walking around. I'm hoping that once we are back at home and he's feeling safer he'll get back to eating like he used to!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

omg I found the greatest stuff at the pet store today! It's just like GRAVY for DOG food! It's made from Iams and they have a few different flavors. Capote is getting tired of his puppy food lately and water and cheese isn't making much of a difference. I'm going to try this stuff and see how well he takes it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Kubrick, he is just out of sorts I guess. When are you guys expecting to return home?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Mindy...
Beamer looked at that gravy stuff and laughed....
Maybe Capote will like it... lol


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, we are leaving tonight. He has been doing great otherwise! He's attached himself to my mom and follows her around as long as I'm staying put.  He will eat plenty of boiled chicken when I ask him to do tricks, so I think he's being a little bit picky... he is eating enough to get him through the day, so I'm sure he's fine.

I will be posting a picture-filled thread when I get back home as I have some great pictures to share and I missed the August photo challenge by one day.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Mindy, you'll have to let us know if he likes it. Gucci gave me the DIRTIEST look I have ever seen in my life (from a dog) when I put that stuff on her food. She walked off and didn't even sit by me for the night, I'm pretty sure she was mad at me for almost a day. LOL Good luck!

I ended up giving a full bottle, minus a tsp. away! ound: 

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I went to the lake this weekend and my brothers two dogs were their too, so we had 3 havanese, a boxer, and golden/samoyed mix, and my boys ate extra and then tried to eat their food. Maybe the more dogs the more completion the more they will eat.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ahaha...that's hilarious. Capote's not that much of a picky eater. He'll probably love it. Usually he eats anything I put in front of him, it's just of late he'll look at the food I give him and walk away disinterested in it instead of wolfing it down. He eats it later when I'm out of the room..lol


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Beamer still will not eat his food since his vet visit yesterday afternoon. And has onyl taken a few licks of water. How do I get this guy to eat?!?!?:frusty:
> I even put cheese on top of his kibble!


Missy, the puppy I co own defines the words picky eater! Her Mommy just changed her over to BilJac and Missy threw out the words picky eater and is chowing down. :hungry: op2: She says her stools are very small now also. I may have to try this...smaller goodies to pick up in the yard doesn't sound half bad! :bounce:


----------

